# spiegelcontract



## schallulleke

Comment traduire en français le terme "spiegelcontract"?  De context is als volgt:
NV *** heeft als voederleverancier verscheidene leveringen verricht aan BVBA *** in het kader van een zogenaamd 'spiegelcontract'

J'ai traduit la phrase par:  "en tant que fournisseur d'aliments, la société NV *** a effectué plusieurs livraisons à la société BVBA *** dans le cadre d'un contrat dit 'contrat miroir' "  

Est-ce que le terme 'contrat parallèle' conviendrait mieux???


----------



## Peterdg

Ik heb geen idee wat een "spiegelcontract" wel zou kunnen zijn en kan dus ook geen vertaling voorstellen.


----------



## Chimel

Niet 100% zeker, maar ik zou het begrijpen als: hetzelfde contavt als het eerste (eerder vermeld), maar dan omgekeerd, bv klant wordt levancier en leverancier wordt klant.

In dit geval is 'contrat miroir' duidelijker dan 'contrat parallèle', dat bovendien iets weg heeft van 'économie parallèle', dus niet helemaal regulier...


----------



## bibibiben

Ik had er ook nog nooit van gehoord, maar misschien is deze link interessant: http://www.luba.nl/luba-voor-werkgevers/detachering1.html. Het lijkt erop dat _spiegelen_ gebruikt wordt in de betekenis van _gelijklopen met_. In dat geval zou _contrat parallèle_ inderdaad een goede vertaling kunnen zijn.


----------



## YellowOnline

Mieux vaut tard que jamais: 'spiegelcontract' se traduit en anglais comme 'back to back contract'. La traduction que je trouve en français est littéralement: "contrat dos-à-dos". J'ai également trouvé la traduction "contrat aval", mais je ne suis pas spécialiste dans ce matière donc je ne suis pas sûr s'il s'agit d'un synonyme ou s'il y a une différence minuscule qui est néanmoins important (comme tellement de choses dans le domaine judiciaire...). En tout cas, ceci donne un peu d'inspiration pour trouver la meilleure traduction et, si c'est trop tard, ça peut aider quelqu'un d'autre dans le futur qui doit traduire ce mot


----------



## schallulleke

Merci beaucoup pour votre clarification qui m'est très utile.


----------



## YellowOnline

De rien. 

À propos, je vois que "voeder" a été traduit comme "aliments". Je ne connais pas le contexte complète, mais il y a une différence entre "voeding" ("alimentation") et "voeder" ("nourrisseur"). Ce dernier est exclusivement pour des animaux.


----------



## schallulleke

Vous avez raison, mais en l'occurrence il s'agissait d'aliments de bétail!


----------

